

Did ever European teams get YC founding? - ecarder

Did ever European teams get YC founding?
Would be encouraging to know anything about that... thanks!
======
pg
Yes, pretty much every cycle has groups from Europe.

~~~
ecarder
Thanks, do you know any concrete startup?

~~~
pg
Auctomatic, Heysan, Songkick, Clickpass, Baseshield, Snaptalent, Webmynd,
FathomDB, and Scoopler are all from Europe.

~~~
ecarder
Oh, wow! Thanks a lot. Good list of startups

------
wheels
From last week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=286911>

~~~
ecarder
Thanks! Cool!

